# wich supplement to give



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

which supplements should you give a dog on raw diets :-k

I can se that in the USA C-vitamin and E-vitamin is used alot and why

dogs can produce their own C-VITAMIN 

in Denmark we dont use theese two supplement because many thinks that its to much to give 

in Denmark people use supplements called a vitamine-mineral supplement all in one 

how about Synflex have good things about this supplement


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I give Vit C, Vit E, Fish Oil, Glucosamine,Chondroiten, and MSM.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Here the dogs get Salmon Oil and Vitamin E. The older bloodhound gets a joint supplement as he is a little stiff sometimes. 

I don't give Vitamin-C ever as I agree, they make their own and adding can cause issues. I would consider it if a dog had hip issues as it has been said to help.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mider how long have you been feeding raw and what you got against kibble?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Vitamin C is a water soluble vitamin, therefore, any excess is excreted through the kidneys. You know you have given your dog's too much Vitamin C when they get loose stools. The Vitamins that you need to truly worry about in excess are the fat soluble Vitamins, A,D,E, and K. The controversy is just like raw diets, some say its bad, some say its great. Some say feed veggies, some say don't. My breed is prone to hip dysplasia, so I opt to give Vitamin C along with the other joint stuff. My almost 13 year old AB still bounces around and wants to work the sleeve or bite a hog, despite her being arthritic on xray.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

E-vitamin is used alot and why

in Denmark we dont use theese two supplement because many thinks that its to much to give 
_
For what, though? People who give fish oil for the Omega 3s also give E because the E used in processing the PUFAs in fish oil can otherwise deplete the body's stores of E. In addition, unlike other fat-soluble vitamins, E has very little toxicity issue from being stored in the body tissue (this is about dogs only; humans and E are a somewhat different story)._

in Denmark people use supplements called a vitamine-mineral supplement all in one 
_
For what, though? Why not give what you think the dog may need based on his diet?_

how about Synflex have good things about this supplement 
_
For what, though? Does your dog has OA?_

Not to jump all over the post (which I guess I did, but I don't mean to attack the post at all), but these are not as generalized as the post makes them sound, and not as one-size-fits-all. 

JMO!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Here the dogs get Salmon Oil and Vitamin E. The older bloodhound gets a joint supplement as he is a little stiff sometimes.
> 
> I don't give Vitamin-C ever as I agree, they make their own and adding can cause issues.
> 
> I would consider it if a dog had hip issues as it has been said to help.


That's pretty much my own supplement thing, too.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I give zero supplements :twisted:


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

IF you feed the right raw mixture you don't need to add anything - Hard to improve on what nature intended


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Mider how long have you been feeding raw and what you got against kibble?


I have been feeding raw for about 4-5 years
I dont think kibble is good for dogs 
I want my dogs to have the best naturel food I can get and so I know what I am putting into their bodys



Connie Sutherland said:


> E-vitamin is used alot and why
> 
> in Denmark we dont use theese two supplement because many thinks that its to much to give
> 
> ...


I have a dog with arthritis and spondylosis thats why something for his joints 

well how do we know what the dogs needs:?:


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

I give my two working GSDs CANIPUR-racepower: http://www.vetripharm.de/en/shop/artikel_detail.php?site=2&ArtNr=48&g=Performance It's not imported to Russia where I live so a friend of mine in France gets it from Germany and then sends it from France to Russia. Sounds funny enough  but it's worth the trouble. I used to feed raw (beef&fish), but now I feed Orijen 6 fish: http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/6fishdog.aspx


----------

